
Unlike Windows and Mac Computers, Chromebooks Don't Suffer from Bad UX: Google - mmaanniisshh
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/07/31/180257/chromebooks-dont-suffer-from-bad-user-experiences-found-on-windows-and-mac-computers-google-says
======
mtgx
Actual source:

[https://www.aboutchromebooks.com/news/google-video-shows-
chr...](https://www.aboutchromebooks.com/news/google-video-shows-chromebooks-
dont-suffer-from-bad-user-experiences-on-windows-mac-computers/)

And that's a great ad. It will resonate with people.

